# Good morning!



## EL Nica PE (Apr 26, 2006)

Have anybody here done a test pile load before? If so can you give some input

about how to go about charging the project how many days, tech, EI,etc. I will do about three load test. If you have a template letter it will help alot too.

Thanks


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 26, 2006)

I can ask our bridge guy when he gets in today (he will be in after lunch) he should know.

I was once a co-op and had to "count the blows" while my coworkers laughed there ass off while I got covered in shhhhht!


----------



## EL Nica PE (Apr 26, 2006)

Been there! Counting blows that is!  :lol:

Now I'm just doing the proposal..


----------

